# Question about Acts 18-19



## JohnStevenson (Aug 1, 2005)

First the observation, then the question: I've noticed an interesting set of parallels that arise when we look at Apollos (Acts 18:19-28) and the events that follow into the next chapter.

Moses: Born in Egypt
Jesus: Came out of Egypt
Apollos: Born in Alexandria Exypt

Moses: He was a man of power in words and deeds (Acts 7:22).
Jesus: He was THE man of power in word and deed
Apollos: An eloquent man, and mighty in the Scriptures (Acts 19:24).

Moses: After leaving Egypt, the law was given on Mount Sinai (40 days on Mount).
Jesus: After His ascension, the Spirit was given at Pentecost (40 days before ascension).
Apollos: After he leaves Ephesus, the Spirit is given to the disciples of John the Baptist (Acts 19).

Now for the question: It is merely coincidence? And if not, what does it mean? What is the significance of this pattern?

[Edited on 8-2-2005 by JohnStevenson]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 1, 2005)

I visited your website. You've been busy doing theology longer than I have, so perhaps your experience helps you find the connections. So far, I don't see them. And the "blanks" don't help. Be careful not to force an unnatural "insight" that isn't really there. 

Blessings...


----------



## JohnStevenson (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry about the blanks -- I've gone back and filled them in.
I got so excited, my tongue got wrapped around my eye teeth and I could not see what I was saying.

As to the theology, I'm not certain that it is a theology question. I merely wondered if anyone else might see something I had missed. So far, I have not had ANY insight into this pattern, if it really is a pattern.


----------

